# Free Gas?



## Christopher (Mar 21, 2008)

Anyone have any experience siphoning gas out of cars? I've tried a bunch of cars but no luck. The only time I was successful was when I tried a lawnmower. Also I've been getting mixed reviews on siphoning gas from cars, a lot of people have told me its impossible on any car older than 1970 and some have said 2000.

I know its annoying but this sounds like a pretty decent scam, just skip to the middle:
YouTube - Stealing Gas - The Basics


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 22, 2008)

Went down to NC with 3 friends before. Got there and wanted to spend our remaining 20 bucks to get stoned, so we did, cos we were stupid. and of course we couldn't get back to VA !!! So we found this house with noone home and spend about 30 minutes trying to suck the gas out of the car with a hose, finally we got impatient and tore a big fucking hole in the gas tank under the car, primitive, but thats how we got back home.


----------



## Clit Comander (Mar 22, 2008)

for a while we had a set up that was like a hand pump that got the shit moving, on one end it looked like a gas nossel but longer, attached to a hose. and and we'd put the hose in our can and start pumping the nossel to get suction it was sweet.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 23, 2008)

all she wrote on siphoning: 
a buddy of mine travels full time in his van, and he has rigged up a fricken sweet system. he mounted a fuel pump from a wrecked car onto the top of a small 30 gal. steel barrel. on the side of the barrel is one of those extension cord keeper reels wound with fuel line ( auto parts store ). the line goes from the pump to his gas tank, and then when its full he switches it to the barrel with a simple valve. 

now what car has that kind of capacity you ask? none. he gets it straight from the underground fuel tanks. just parks over one of the steel fuel-fill lids at a truck stop, opens the trap door in the bottom of his van, pulls the cover off and into the van and runs the hose down into the tank. gets almost 60 gallons of fuel at a time, next state over by the time he needs more.

*WARNING!!!* should you be tempted to try this, make sure you know a bit about how to GROUND the pump! otherwise the static electricity from the pump WILL ignite the fumes.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 27, 2008)

it's no more than what some duelly (sp?) pickups carry. or a semi.


----------



## Jono (Apr 11, 2008)

I am not sure about the US but here in Australia you can buy a fuel siphoning device at hardware stores/auto shops


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, 
Right outta the underground shit..
Thats fucking brilliant.

Other than that, just stop driving. Seriously please. Your car is killing everything good about this planet. just stop, im fucking begging you...

Though If your not going to stop, then at least steal the gas I guess...


----------



## Shade (Apr 11, 2008)

< ----------- Agrees strongly


Immortal dirty Squirrel said:


> Wow,
> Right outta the underground shit..
> Thats fucking brilliant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mouse (Apr 14, 2008)

stealing from individuals is bullshit. you shouldn't steal gas from a random car because random citizens shouldn't be stolen from. 

i've always had lots of luck just ASKING people for gas. go up to the pumps with a gas can and pull the "stranded traveler" routine and get a few gallons in your can and move on. 

but don't steal from the common people.


----------

